# Unknown Crypt... ID please



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Have no idea what this one is,. sorry photo isnt the best. Undersides of leaves quite red, leaves narrow with slight rippling of edges, leaf stems noticeably red.

Its growing in a tub fully submerged, leaves completely underwater. Flouro lights, usual ferts, Co2 etc...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess is C. undulata


----------



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

another photo if it helps


----------

